# 50 posts



## Buckolieo (Jul 29, 2020)

I have 50 post I want to know the secret hand shake.. LOL


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Your on your way to great success. LoL


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Congrats. 50 posters must voluntary donate "something" to +1000 posters. Hope you know the SSF rule of courtesy.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ordo said:


> Congrats. 50 posters must voluntary donate "something" to +1000 posters. Hope you know the SSF rule of courtesy.


Yup, I had to donate as well.....PM me for my address!

Congrats Buck!!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

congrats, good job.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Congrats Buck, keep posting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Slow and steady Buck. I entered the Forum like a Monk in a Tea Shop. It took me a good 1700 posts before I came up with something reasonably intelligent to add to the party! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Welcome Buckolieo, Fayetteville is a nice part of NC


----------

